# Air Hose Lengths?



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have a 50 ft PVC air hose from HD, but I like it because it coils so bad so I am looking for a better air hose? I am wondering what the best lenght 25ft or 50ft? I mostly run finish and brad nailers.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Flexeel. They do stay coiled for awhile. I stretch mine out to the point I'm not supposed to and it seems to help some. The cheap ones are junk, don't make the mistake. Blue 1/4" is fine for finish.


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

Look at costco if you have one in your area. I got 2 50' lengths for 

$ 30 or $ 40 bucks. They have stood up well for 3 years now. Good 

luck!


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Cheap PVC hoses are great when it's 90*, but are a PITA to break in if they ever do?!...

I like to use the pivoting ends on my tools...You're not always fighting the hose, and they reduce the wear on the fittings.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Senco makes some gray hoses that hold up forever. About a buck a foot but like I said, Forever!


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Poly or nothing. Don't even consider pvc/rubber

I run 100's personally. 50's may be good in a house though. But then again my 100's are a bit shorter now a days


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Try flexeel 1/4 and flexzilla 3/8.. 

I personally like 50's myself...


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Another vote for flexeel, there is NO substitute.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

50' works for us. I have a few 100'ers but only use them when I am on a roof, which isn't that much.

I don't like rubber, had a few and just too dang heavy. PVC isn't so bad, as long as I am inside from November to March (sometimes April).


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> Try flexeel 1/4 and flexzilla 3/8..
> 
> I personally like 50's myself...


 
Yup...what this guy said...and I stretch my poly (flexeels) out as well. I do it three feet at a time, pull apart as hard as you can untill you hear a bunch of popping and cracking sounds. I have two fifty foot flexeels and one 25 foot Amflow poly hose from HD...the flexeels lay much more flat. Sometimes I wish I got 1/4" Flexzillas tho...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-gU305dAFk


----------



## Chasing Dreams (Oct 12, 2009)

Seems like the air hose is always a couple feet "short" from time to time.:laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I have 200' of 1/4" poly hose on a reel and one 50' coiled in a box. Don't really need the 50 footer due to the fact I can reel out however much I need off the reel.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Poly is the only way to fly. Like there is no hose at all.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have hear Poly is a good air hose.


----------



## unhique (May 10, 2009)

which reel you're using for your 200'? Where you get your reel & poly?

I'm looking for good combo (reel & light/quality hose) for my trailer so we can just leave the compressor in the trailer, pull hose inside work area.

Thanks.

Nhi



CrpntrFrk said:


> I have 200' of 1/4" poly hose on a reel and one 50' coiled in a box. Don't really need the 50 footer due to the fact I can reel out however much I need off the reel.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Poly is the only way to fly. Like there is no hose at all.


 

Have you tried the Flexzillas?
I have one in 3/8" and it lays flat...no loops, no memory nothing.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Poly is the only way to fly. Like there is no hose at all.


I use poly too. Draw back to poly, when framing and demoing watch out for rouge pieces of carpet tack between your foot and the hose. Especially when you are rolling laminated beams, and are 50+ miles from the hardware store with no repair clamps on the truck.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

unhique said:


> which reel you're using for your 200'? Where you get your reel & poly?
> 
> I'm looking for good combo (reel & light/quality hose) for my trailer so we can just leave the compressor in the trailer, pull hose inside work area.
> 
> ...


I got my reel from some Harbor Freight truck sale that comes thru town every once in a while. The hoses I get at the local lumber yard. 


TBFGhost said:


> Have you tried the Flexzillas?
> I have one in 3/8" and it lays flat...no loops, no memory nothing.


I will have to check those out. That is one thing I do not like about poly is the memroy.


ohiohomedoctor said:


> I use poly too. Draw back to poly, when framing and demoing watch out for rouge pieces of carpet tack between your foot and the hose. Especially when you are rolling laminated beams, and are 50+ miles from the hardware store with no repair clamps on the truck.


I actually am thinking of switching to 3/8" when framing because when I am really going at it my framer cannot keep up because of the 1/4" supply. Luckily our local lumber/hardware store is within 15miles no matter where you are in town.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i use 1/4" poly and a 1/4" soft rubber both 50'rs for trim, for framing i use 100 ft soft rubber


pvc is junk,, the first compressor i bought came with a 25'r. that got stowed away in a box of junk until i upgraded compressors and sold the original


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Poly !!!!! you wanna use rubber buy a feeder hose but that is about it! I am using 100's on roof or town houses, generally 50's off and air pig.


----------

